# Large number of unanswered questions...



## Hermanito (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,

just a thought I would like to share...
I'm still green on this forum, but I try to help out where I can.
What I just noticed when I clicked on 'View unanswered posts in this forum' was that there were actually 375 pages, 20 posts per page... going all the way back to Jan 6th, 2005.
That's more than 7500 disappointments   
I check this list sometimes, but never went farther than page 2 to check if I could answer something... 
Some (maybe a lot) of these posters might be one-timers, they set the email-notification and only check for answers for their problem and are never seen again until they have a new problem, and then probably use a new name, because they forgot the old account...
I see some bump their own questions up, no harm in that if it's not done within a few hours or so of the first post... 
I'm not saying these 375 pages should be all handled and answered, but maybe, if everyone once in a while would pick a 'forgotten' question and try to answer it, the list would reduce...
Of course there are also a lot of questions in that list that should not be there, easily answered by using the search here, or in Google, or the Excel help itself...

Anyway, to come to the point, I found it rather sad that there were so many unanswered posts... what are your thoughts about this?

greets,
H


----------



## Lewiy (May 12, 2007)

I considered, for a moment, leaving this one unanswered   But that would be mean!

I agree that there are a huge number of unanswered posts (a couple of which are mine) but often, (and by no means do I mean all) if you actually look at the question being asked, it becomes immediately apparent why no-one has answered.

The reason is usually that either the poster has asked a completely unintelligable question which makes no sense at all, or they have posted 1000 lines of code (often without tags) and ask "why doesn't it work?".

I have on several occasions gone back through some of these posts, but in my experience, even if you do reply to one of them to prompt some more information, you never hear anything back, especially if it is an infrequent visitor to the board.

It is unfortunate, perhaps, that some of these questions simply get "lost" because they were posted at the wrong time (I have posted the same question twice, over a 2 week period, 1st time, no replies, 2nd time, got several full and useful answers).  But that, as they say, is the luck of the draw.

What I think it boils down to is that very few people can be bothered to sift through hundreds of "bad" questions just to find something they can help with.


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 12, 2007)

Lewiy makes some good points. 

Definitely, the "Here's-a-huge-mess-with-no-other-comments-please-fix" posts tend to get ignored. After all, questions on this forum are answered by volunteers. When a well-described question with a few pointers gets posted, you'll generally find that those questions get answered. Check out the pattern.

Also, when this Board is really active new posts appear at a frightening rate. Go away for a couple of hours, come back and the post that was top of the list could be on page 3 or 4... You can put these down to bad luck -- so, bump and see how you go. Maybe add a bit more info if required. 

Another thing: URGENT HELP REQUIRED!!!! (for example) is not a topic heading that will attract a lot of attention. Most of the people who answer questions are busy enough answering the ones that interest or challenge them, without trawling through the posts with vague, shouting titles. 

So it comes down to style and timing. If either are bad, you have less chance of grabbing the desired attention. 

There are FAQ's on post titles as well...

Denis


----------



## Andrew Fergus (May 12, 2007)

Gidday

I agree with the comments made so far.  However there are closer to 13,000 unanswered questions, but the forum is electing to only show the last 7,500.  But don't let that get you down!  If you put that in context - how many questions _have_ been answered?  Now that's probably something this forum should be proud of......


Out of curiosity I sometimes look at the slightly old unanswered questions and as previously been mentioned, they are often unanswered for a reason.  My reasons for not answering some questions is:
 ~ the question is too vague
 ~ it looks like homework
 ~ too long to read
 ~ from the tone of the OP it looks like it might involve a lot of hand-holding 
 ~ too complex
 ~ the OP is expecting too much from volunteers
 ~ some (very few) aren't necessarily questions
 ~ duplicated questions
 ~ or sometime questions just slip through the cracks....

As mentioned, it also depends on the tone of the OP - over 99% of the registered members here are volunteers who freely give their time and expertise.  That said, I think you will find this is one of the friendlier forums.

Just my opinion.....
Andrew


P.S. There was a thread on this topic when it was at about 9000


----------



## Hermanito (May 12, 2007)

oh my god, I should have used the Search myself then!   
so much for reinventing the wheel   

I definitely agree with the points that are mentioned...
so, maybe I should soften my 'disappointment' to just the sincere, good questions, clearly stated, with example data, etc. that get lost as trees in the forest...

Posts I tend to skip include:
- huge parts of code and only one remark: I get an error, please help
- no code at all and only one remark: I get an error, please help
- URGENT... ALL CAPS... I'm really allergic to such ones

thanks already for all your viewpoints, and thanks Lewiy for taking this one off the unanswered list


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, we discussed it several times.

Perhaps another some other points of view.
1.
If the poster didn't even take the time to "bump", with or without extra information, isn't that a sign of "I'm not really interested" or "I have fixed my problem".(apart from posters who forgot their login)
I can understand if it is a newbie, that he doesn't think about the possibility to bump.
2.
I'm sure there are quite some members who check regularly all unanswered posts. There are really very few unanswered posts that I still could anwer or want to answer. I think that those members who check them are complementary enough - speaking about interests and knowledge - to asure that almost all posts could get answered if they were worded clearly, not shouting, etcetera and not asking the impossible (which I sometimes answer anyway   )

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Lewiy (May 14, 2007)

Perhaps an interesting point to add:

I've literally just checked page 2 of the unanswered posts (to eliminate the recent posts on page 1!) and the majority of these have had 30 or 40 views.  I can't believe that every one of the people who have looked at these questions simply don't have the knowledge to offer some sort of help, so I deduce from this (without actually looking at them all and without prejudice) that they are likely to be questions which fall into Andrew's list (bar the last item)



> ~ the question is too vague
> ~ it looks like homework
> ~ too long to read
> ~ from the tone of the OP it looks like it might involve a lot of hand-holding
> ...



I would quite like to know what the average number of views is for unanswered posts, I would hope that this would reveal that at least some people have tried to help!


----------



## TinaP (May 14, 2007)

Every now and then, I check the unanswered posts as well.  I am by no means an expert, but frequently I've found questions that even I could answer on page 2 or 3 that probably slipped through the cracks for whatever reason.  Once I answered a post that was over 12 hours old that prompted a lengthy discussion after it was resurrected and put on the main page again.


----------



## steve case (May 15, 2007)

I know that the "Gurus" browse the unanswered posts, and so I hesitate to answer them unless I'm durn sher I'm right.  Then when I post I'm usually third or fourth (-:  Oh well!

I've got one or two unanswered out there.  I've got some unsolved issues with the quirkiness of Excel too.  

But, this is a great site, best value on the net, and I appreciate it.


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 16, 2007)

> I've got one or two unanswered out there


Interesting, perhaps we can get an opinion here...

What did you do about it?

Did you bump them?
Did you add additional information?
Did you solve them yourself?
Did you realize they were not relevant anymore after a while?

best regards,
Erik


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 17, 2007)

Er, I've had some unanswered posts but I went back through them and it was obvious why they weren't answered.  So I deleted them.  I prefer to think that my post count represents value adding activity (er, apart from those in the lounge   )

I agree with the above, but what I definitely agree with is that there is a huge number of questions that are so common and a simple quick search will reveal all.  I feel that people should try to help themselves.  I particularly don't appreciate the questions on here where all the OP wants is the answer with no interest to even understand how the solution produces the result!

That said I have on occassion also just headed straight for the answer without understanding the solution.  Especially some of Aladins in the beginning.  But then I have gone back and made my best attempt to get my head around it!

The challenging factor is also relevant - volunteers will typically seek out those that they can gain some knowledge from.  On my part I usually pick some of the easier questions - because I like to feel as though I am contributing.  Makes me feel like I earn all the good help I get from others on this board


----------



## TrippyTom (May 17, 2007)

My favorite posts to ignore are the ones that are obviously class assignments.


----------



## JazzSP8 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm with Jon .. Sort of 

I've found myself more confident in answering questions recently, so have been trying harder to "give back the knowledge", but, sometimes you can click the next thread and be faced with practically the same question and you end up thinking "Hang on, I just answered that...".

Personally, I've gained a lot of knowledge from searching the board for questions I have. Exploring a few threads related to your query can give you a lot more avenues to explore that may answer your original question, or give you a whole new direction to think about.

From searching the board I've also come across a lot of problems where I know I can find the soloution because I've seen similar problems answered so I can have a starting point.

I think if the OP would do a search with their intended post topic they will find an answer (excusing those that use "URGENT HELP!!!!" or "IS THIS POSSIBLE???") .

If posts go unanswered, there is usually a good reason...

Just my opinion...


----------



## steve case (Jul 1, 2007)

Regarding Eriik's question about what did I do about them:

Nothing as I remember.  

Those that I figured out myself and posted a note to that effect I don't consider as unanswered even if I did it myself. 

One that I remember I posted for someone else. 

and the other one or two?  Hmmm I'd have to check to see what they were all about.   Most likely not well written, sometimes it's difficult to concisely say just exactly what it is you want answered.  There have been a few, "Oh you mean the so and so function" after a few exchanges. 

This place is still the most valuable site on the net.  Not the most fun but I sometimes think it has kept me employed.


----------

